# It happened to me



## KevinVan (Oct 9, 2009)

Well until last Sunday I was able to say that in the 20 + years of woodworking I have never been injured by a power tool.

I had just finished up a couple of big projects and was inspired to make some end grain cutting boards for Christmas presents.

I picked up some Maple, Walnut and Cherry and began production to make a dozen boards or so.

I still don't know how I did it but I think my mind must have wandered after making a hundred or so of the same rip.

The result was an inch or so cut down the center of my thumb nail that ended just before the knuckle. I'm not going to gross you guys out with pictures cause I think you all have seen them before. I had surgery on Monday and the Doctor was able to save most of my thumb. I need to wear a cast for 2 weeks before seeing him again. Another surgery in 6 weeks to remove the pin and possibly more if I need skin graphs.

My 70's era craftsman saw was not to blame although it lacks a good splitter and guard that have been misplaced since I inherited it from my father.

The bottom line is don't spend too much time doing the same thing over and over and use your safety guards and push sticks. The saw will always win!

I've been saving for a new saw for some time now and will probably get the G0690. I would love to get a saw stop but it is not within my budget. Be assured that I will always use every precaution in the future.

Don't ever think it won't happen to you!

Kevin


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry about your misfortune.
You are right about repetitive tasks though…one must pay attention.
As far as this "saw stop" thingy…think I will save the money and just not stick my body parts into the machinery.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Glad to here it wasn't more serious. Hard way to learn about being bored and a good reminder to the rest of us. Hope you heal fast.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear this. Glad you didnt loose your thumb. Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

I did the same kind of thing two months ago, only I cut a nice flap from the knuckle to the lower joint. I missed all tendons, bones, and major nerves, and was back in the shop in about a week, but did not go back to the saw for a couple more weeks. Get that saw cleaned up as soon as possible! You won't believe the putrid mess inside and on the blade! Mine was that infamous ONE LAST CUT.

Heal quickly, and good luck.

Doug


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm always leery of making repetitive cuts like that. Doing the same thing over and over is a sure recipe for losing your concentration. Thanks for the painful reminder.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your accident but glad to hear you'll be OK. I see my mishap with a table saw every day. I almost lost 4 fingers at the palm joint but luckily they saved them but have very limited feeling in those fingers. Whenever I go to power up a tool I actually see in my mind my fingers being cut and I take my time now. Good luck and let us know how everything turns out.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Get well quick, these kind of lessons really suck.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Sorry about your accident. You can do it so many times and be safe and 1 time and be unsafe and pay the price.

Thanks for the reminder.

Hope that everything works out OK.


----------



## Webb (May 28, 2009)

Wow - I had almost the same injury. Also making cutting boards. Maybe it was not us - cutting boards want us to feel what their life is going to be like in the kitchen?


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

dam that sucks i feel like crap cuz i work with acrylic and do multiple cuts on some stuff and i sometimes fall asleep on the machines at my job but im still working most of the time its sanding but i never got injured and hope i never do but i do know what u mean by u dont know how u did it cuz my mind wonders too when at work on a machine and i dont remember doing a cut or something but i come to and its done very crazy but GOOD LUCK with everything.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Kevin, I am sorry I missed this when you first posted it. Man I hate to hear these things. I hope you are able to get back into the shop soon and, more importantly, hope everything comes out fine with your thumb.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I used to operate a punch press in a forge plant. You can become hypnotized by the repetitive motion. After a while your mind is not even there. I saw a lot of men loose fingers including my older brother who lost four on his left hand. The die fell out of the press and landed on the edge of the piece he was taking out. This was in 65, they just threw the fingers away back then. He got 3,000.00 dolllars from the insurance company back then. 33.00 dollars a week for about 3 years. Today can you imagine what he would have gotten? He did get a lifetime job that drove him nuts. He retired on a stress leave. Sorry you got cut up buddy. It can happen to any of us. Anyone that says otherwise is a fool. Mike


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry that you got hurt. I too know how these things happen. Repitition can cause you to forget what you are doing so you really have to stay focused on the task at hand. Hope you get better soon and get those cutting boards done for Christmas.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I owned and operated a printing press for several years.
Table saws are easy by comparision. 
A press will put you to sleep at 14,000 impressions and hour.
Seems every pressman had a finger missing or worse.


----------



## mynoblebear (Nov 22, 2009)

I am happy to say that besides a couple of pokes with a sharp chisel I have avoided serious injure to this point. Repetitive work is when it happens. I had a night mire wonce after a ten hour day of routing a thousand small items I woke up suddenly when in my dream I stuffed my entire hand into the router table. I was done sleeping and I was soaking with sweet. I hope that your thumb heals well and you continue to enjoy woodworking.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

sorry about your injury


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I certainly hope your recovery will go in a fast like manner, I got my hand slammed last year with a granite island top because of two careless installers. I had surgery and now have a steel plate in my right pinky. It's a 1/4 inch shorter and has no knuckle in it anymore. I sleep with a brace on it to keep from jamming it under me when i sleep. I'm still having to get adjusted to it in my shop. When it turns purple it's telling me it's had enough so leave the equipment alone and put it to rest. The thing that bothers me the worst is when I'm having to free hand a sign with a router and trying to pick up smaller items such as a pencil. The finger doesn't bend and being shorter so I tend to drop things a lot more now. Good luck on your recovery and I hope all the best for you.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

Sorry to read about your injury. I was really lucky to only take a small piece out of my thumb with the table saw and didn't need surgery. I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

just hearing about it makes me cringe

im sorry it happened to you

get well soon and always do everything you can to keep fingers away from that blade( sorry there nothing like stating the obvious)

and thank you for reminding us to be forever vigilant

hooky

(so far lucky)


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

Kevin, sorry to hear of your accident.Hope the thumb heals up as painless as possible.


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

Without insurance, the cost of just slicing a flap into my thumb at least equalled the additional cost of a Saw Stop.


----------



## sonnyjlv (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your injury and I hope it heals well! This is a good memory-jogger for me, since I'm going to be doing a lot of repetetive cutting, making about a thousand Delrin rollers for a dishwasher needing a lot of work. I'll have to keep this incident in mind while I'm making all those cuts!

Sometimes all it takes is a split-second of inattention to get hurt this way! (sonnyjlv)


----------



## KevinVan (Oct 9, 2009)

Well I'm happy to say I got back on the horse today and I'm making some dust.

My 1st project….a custom push stick that I can hold with my casted hand…lol

I'm going to still try and get my projects done before Christmas.

The Craftsman contractor saw's days are numbered. I ordered a Griz G0690 cabinet saw.

Got the 220 line ran yesterday too….I can't wait!!!

Thanks for all the well wishes.

If anybody needs me I'll be in the shop!!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the post. I've said it before, and I'll say it again, thank you for alerting us to safety issues. I keep trying to think of ways to prevent an injury. Right now I am into designing a crosscut sled. Watching the videos up on FWW, I cringed. They are accidents waiting to happen. Saw the sled design by MickeyD, and that made sense,

MickeyD sled

So, my sled is going to look a lot like hers. Appreciate the story. People like you keep the rest of us safer.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

my quote says it all


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I got a seperated shoulder in a car roll over in 2005, then I bought a shaper and was indevering to cut a slot in a piece of oak. That son-of-a-gun grabbed the ix4 and threw it into my other shoulder. Now I have a matched pair. I would like to take this opportunity to recomend against a matched pair of thumbs. It really sucks.

Get well soon. Gives me goose bumps ever time I think about it.


----------



## Gatsby1923 (Oct 22, 2009)

My table saw accident was very similar to yours. The machine still makes me a bit nervous, but I use the things. I lost track of what I was doing because I was really too tired to be in the shop. Tiredness, repetition, and being in a rush probably cause 99% of accidents.

Be Careful out there


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your accident, and I will pray for a full and quick recovery for you!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

$1200+ for the Grizzly G0690.

Sawstop contractor saw $1500-1800.

Your deductible is more than the difference in price.

True, its not a cabinet saw.

Nothing personal. Just an observation.

The google ads are so relevant to the topic.
Tenon pain. Hand surgery tables.

Lee


----------

